# Company Recommendation



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I have just come off the phone with 'Sureflap' they are a manufacturer of microchip operated cat flaps.I installed their product in the door last week, the cats (OLD)were having a little difficulty with the length of flap tunnel, so I got the saw out and shortened the length of the tunnel.  shouldn't have done that. The plastic walls of the tunnel were filled with wires linked to the opener.

Phoned them told of the  problem and wanted to purchase a new tunnel spare part.
We will send you a new replacement complete unit and a returns bag for your 'bits'
Promise us you won't put the new unit to the 'saw'

All foc , above and beyond , superb customer service.  

tony


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Blimey they deserve a medal!
Equal to Lakeland who replaced my Remoska completely free of charge after I immersed the heating element in water


----------

